
What Makes a Good User Story – Part 2 - promptworks
https://www.promptworks.com/blog/what-makes-a-good-user-story-part-2?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=userstorypart2
======
promptworks
Here's the link to Part 3 we recently published!
[https://www.promptworks.com/blog/what-makes-a-good-user-
stor...](https://www.promptworks.com/blog/what-makes-a-good-user-story-part-3)

